# Review of Grizzly 12" Jointer G609X With Sprial Cutter Head (Grizzly)



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I have this and LOVE it. Get some curly maple to test drive it, you will be amazed. I use this to flatten my endgrain cutting boards before I put them through my 20" spiral head Grizzly planner. I like your upgrades, only the best in your shop. Enjoy the awesome quality of this machine!


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Great review! Thanks! I wish I could afford one.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

That is a sweet aircraft carrier. That thing is huge!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you telling me that you can joint the end grain of a cutting board with this thing? No, wait, you also said you can put an end grain board through the spiral head planer too? Un - B - Leve - Uh - Bull !!!!

I guess I'm going to have to hate both you guys. lol


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes *Saftey tip* remember to round over the back edge to avoid end edge tearout. 
This is the best mid-range, upper end, wood shop equipment out there. Hands-down!

*Question: * Where did you get that awesome HD roller base? Grizzly also?


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

i though he said he built it. Your shop is nice indeed!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Right, sorry missed it. I'll take one, sign me up!


----------



## AKWoody (Sep 28, 2009)

Sometimes I read the Grizzly catalog and drool a little on the page the has this piece of equipment on it…..


----------



## trevarthan (May 21, 2014)

I have the non spiral cutter head version of this jointer. In fact, I posted on another forum about getting it off the pallet using black iron pipe and levers (has pics of the harrowing process): http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/how-move-1035-lb-jointer-off-pallet-yourself-without-crane-55911/

How do you like that mobile base? I considered making one of those mobile bases too since nobody else offers one.


----------



## pmelchman (Oct 7, 2009)

Great machine, I'm looking at purchasing the short bed60". Do you have any regret? Where did you get the moble base? I have not seen one like that.

Thank You


----------

